# Forza 4 Adds Audi R18 TDI and S1 Group B Rally Car with February Download Pack



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fire up the Xbox. If you're anything like us you've been saving up your Forza 4 gaming credits for this day. Details for the February Download Pack have just been posted by Forza on Facebook. Here's the Rundown. 



> Available for purchase on Tuesday, February 6 via Xbox LIVE, the February American Le Mans Series Pack is a racers dream, featuring some of the hottest cars Forza 4 has ever featured in a DLC pack. From purpose-built Le Mans racers designed to eat tracks alive to custom-modified celebrity-owned gems, the February ALMS pack has something for everyone!
> 
> 1991 Mazda #55 Team Mazdaspeed 787B
> 2011 #2 Audi Sport North America R18 TDI
> ...


We plan to download the R18 and S1 right away and will add them for sharing to our club garage, the Fourtitude Gruppe associated with our Xbox Live username FOURTITUDEoCOM. See you online next week.

Also, Forza has uploaded a video to YouTube as a teaser of the new download pack. Watch below and check out screencaptures of the two Audis below that.


----------

